# pc configuration for multimedia



## wangda dorjee (Jan 20, 2011)

hey, i am a 3d animator and do audio visual editing also ... my config. as of present is. 
processor - Intel Quad core 
GPU - PAlit ATI Radeon 3550 
mobo - p35 diamond 
Hard disk - seagate 
1tb ram - 2gb DDR3 ram 

as my system is a couple of years old i would like to upgrade... so that i have an exelent system for working on very heavy duty 3d works and rendering my 3d work and editing applications.. please advice me on the number of ram i need to procure, the processor and GPU i need to upgrade to... and if i need a rendering card... and the best buy in terms of rendering card... plz reply asap... i would be very much indebt for ur swift reply.. thank you

also i would like to add the rig is solely for multimedia purpose so that i have no problem doing heavy duty maya and max stuff.. it should be fast. 

 i will be having a budget of around 60,000/- by selling the old stuff and adding some pocket money

*** p.s. is it worth going for i7 780 or is i5760 enough for multi media.. best mobo supporting both i5 and i7


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 20, 2011)

i7 2600k @ 17k (Coming soon)
MSI P67A-GD55 @ 9.5k
2x 2GB 1333MHz @ 2k
GTX 460 *2GB* @ 13k
Seagate 1TB @ 2.7k
Seasonic S12D 750W @ 6k
Mouse/KB @ 1k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7k
Total 60.2k

Add another GTX 460 later.

If you need a UPS
i5 2500k @ 13k (Coming soon)
APC 1.1KVA @ 5k
Total 61.2k


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

lol..that coming soon in brackets looks like like a blockbuster is on the way


----------



## Cilus (Jan 20, 2011)

I really don't think you need to change everything on your system right now. Because right now the Intel Sandy Bridge Processors are on the higher side.

My suggestion will be
Graphics card: Zotac GTX 460 1 GB @ 10.2K
Ram: Corsair/Kingston 4 GB Single stick DDR3 1333 MHz @ 2.2K
PSU: Corsair VX 550 @ 4.5K

This upgrades will help your performance in 3D applications dramatically and can go for a while untill the price for Sandy Bridge has been reduced.
That time only upgrade the CPU and motherboard.

One thing, you did not mention the model of the quad core you are having. Please let us know the model number.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 20, 2011)

^
I thought about that but WTH. 

And he would need as much VRAM (2GB is enough for a single worker. Studios need more) as possible for rendering otherwise he will just get crashes.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

he may go for 2 X GTX460 or a GTX580.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 21, 2011)

cilus i7 2600 is very much bang for its buck for the performance it offers IMO. it performs same as 980x. 

Intel Core i7 2600 @ 14.9k
Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H @ 7.5k
Corsair 2*4GB DDR3 1333 @ 4.6k
ATI FirePro V4800 @ 11k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k
CM USP100 @ 3k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k

Total - 61.9k

if you render seriously and not high end gaming i will recommend a pro card. they are much more accurate in rendering.

but please mention the apps you will use? if adobe cs5 or cs4 on the list AFAIK they have much better support for CUDA. so get gtx460 then.


----------

